

SOFEX - The Business of War - X4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QL_3Qg-SADY

======
bayesianhorse
Has anyone ever calculated if there even is a profit to war?

Do expensive weapons really sell in war situations?

And I don't mean hand-waving. I mean hard facts. When are the dollars spent,
and who gets them? Does war-time inflation eat up the profits?

Also I don't buy the oil-grabbing argument any more. Even Iraq is producing
for the market price. Even new deals on investments can't really be counted as
free oil...

------
X4
DSEi is even larger than SOFEX. <http://www.dsei.co.uk/>

------
X4
Honestly I don't expect upvotes, I just want you to see it.

